
Ask HN: What is your definition of Rich? - sloaken
There are many philosophical debates about what people should or can afford in taxes or charity.<p>People will brag they are rich when trying to impress others.<p>People will cry poor when its tax time or when people are handing out freebies.<p>If there was one thing I learned from Philosophy 101 – define your terms.<p>So how do you define the 3 primary categories:<p>Rich, Middle Class, Poor?<p>Bonus points for doing the subcategories of upper and lower.
======
nathalieyambo
Poor: just survive, absolutely no consumer stuff.

Rich: can buy everthing money can buy. wealth of minimum 10 million dollars.

Middle-class: everything in-between.

~~~
_Schizotypy
Middle class is a net worth of 9m? That seems a bit high

